# Comment connecter mon routeur à mon Macbook air



## carlita2441 (16 Septembre 2014)

Bien le bonjour !

Je viens de commencer mes études dans un logement du crous, et l'accès à internet se fait uniquement par câble (RJ45).
Mais ! Comme j'ai un Macbook air, je ne peux pas brancher ce câble à mon ordi. Je suis donc allée à la fnac acheter un routeur, mais encore un autre problème, il faut l'installer avec un CD (et comme vous le savez je n'ai pas de lecteur)
Je suis retournée à la fnac et le vendeur m'a reproché de ne pas avoir lu la notice. en effet, si je ne peux pas installer le CD, je dois connecter mon routeur à mon ordi avec le câble fourni et aller sur une certaine page internet. Mais comment je fais puisque ils m'ont fourni le même type de câble qui ne va pas sur mon Mac ?!

Help me please, c'est une vraie prise de tête et je suis nulle en informatique 






*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## lpl (16 Septembre 2014)

Il te faut ça   http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC704ZM/A/adaptateur-usb-ethernet-apple


----------



## carlita2441 (16 Septembre 2014)

Mais ça coûte encore plus cher que le routeur ! 
Bon en tout cas merci de ta réponse


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Septembre 2014)

carlita2441 a dit:


> Mais ça coûte encore plus cher que le routeur !
> Bon en tout cas merci de ta réponse



29, c'est plus cher que ton routeur ?? Mais tu as pris quoi comme routeur ?

Bon, sinon, ca devrait etre simple : Oublie ton CD, tu n'en auras pas besoin. Tu branches ton routeur sur la prise Ethernet de ton logement. Si les choses sont bien faites, il va se connecter automatiquement et recevoir une adresse IP. 
Toi il te faut configurer ton accès au routeur. C'est en effet plus simple avec un cable ethernet mais tu dois pouvoir y arriver également en Wifi.

Déjà vérifie s'il existe un bouton procédure WPS, qui est un protocole facilitant la 1ere connexion. En général c'est un bouton qui se pousse ou s'actionne. Une fois cela fait, tu verras un nouveau réseau wifi avec le nom de ton routeur apparaitre (c'est ce qu'on appelle le SSID)
Tu t'y connecte et voilà.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, et c'est probable sur les routeurs 1ers prix, il te faut regarder le réseau wifi sur lequel ton appareil emet et son mot de passe associé. Tu devrais trouver cela au dos de l'appareil, sur une étiquette normalement.

Une fois connectée au réseau, tu pourras adapter ces parametres en tapant l'adresse du routeur
qui devrait etre 192.168.0.1 ou 192.168.1.1 (là encore voir adresse au dos de l'appareil)

Là tu arrives sur la page de configuration dont t'as parlé le vendeur: tu pourras y associer ta machine, changer le mot de passe, etc. 

Et normalement, tu as déjà accès à Internet.

 Voilà, j'espère que tu y arriveras... Sinon, demande à tes voisins universitaires, sans doute trouveras tu quelqu'un qui saura se débrouiller.


----------



## carlita2441 (16 Septembre 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> 29, c'est plus cher que ton routeur ?? Mais tu as pris quoi comme routeur ?
> 
> Bon, sinon, ca devrait etre simple : Oublie ton CD, tu n'en auras pas besoin. Tu branches ton routeur sur la prise Ethernet de ton logement. Si les choses sont bien faites, il va se connecter automatiquement et recevoir une adresse IP.
> Toi il te faut configurer ton accès au routeur. C'est en effet plus simple avec un cable ethernet mais tu dois pouvoir y arriver également en Wifi.
> ...




Merci de ta réponse très précise 

Alors j'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, j'ai branché le routeur à mon logement, mais comme il ne réagissait pas (malgré avoir appuyé un peu partout) j'ai dû le brancher aussi à une prise avec son chargeur (est ce que ça veut dire qu'il va falloir que je le laisse charger tout le temps ? Car le fil est un peu gênant)

Bref ! J'en suis maintenant aux paramètres, qui sont en anglais, et je ne sais pas quoi choisir :
(Sachant qu'il me faut rentrer un nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe quand il faut que je me connecte au réseau )

DHCP connection ?
Username/ password connection PPPoE ?
Username/ password connection PPTP ?
Username/ password connection L2TP ?
Static IP address connection ?
Russia PPTP dual access ?
Russia PPoE dual access ?

Si tu peux m'éclairer là dessus je t'en serais grandement reconnaissante


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Septembre 2014)

carlita2441 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse très précise
> 
> Alors j'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, j'ai branché le routeur à mon logement, mais comme il ne réagissait pas (malgré avoir appuyé un peu partout) j'ai dû le brancher aussi à une prise avec son chargeur (est ce que ça veut dire qu'il va falloir que je le laisse charger tout le temps ? Car le fil est un peu gênant)



Lol, oui, bon ça va sans doute mieux en le disant mais effectivement, il faut le brancher électriquement, à ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de routeur solaire ou sur pile... donc ca signifie qu'il va falloir le laisser brancher, au moins les moments ou tu l'utilises. C'est comme un micro ondes ou un frigo, quoi.

Ensuite, tu dois pouvoir personnaliser la langue du routeur quelque part. Tu dois choisir DHCP connexion, le reste ne te concerne pas. 
Donnes nous la marque et le modele de ton routeur si tu veux qu'on t'aide plus efficacement, ca permettra de commenter les écrans que tu verras réellement.

Sinon, pour le mot de passe de ton réseau universitaire, je pense que c'est au niveau de la connexion avec ton navigateur que cela se passe. Je ne sais pas encore si c'est quelque chose que tu peux paramétrer sur le routeur. On ne t'a pas donné de mode d'emploi sur l'accès à Internet au Crous ?


----------



## carlita2441 (16 Septembre 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Lol, oui, bon ça va sans doute mieux en le disant mais effectivement, il faut le brancher électriquement, à ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de routeur solaire ou sur pile... donc ca signifie qu'il va falloir le laisser brancher, au moins les moments ou tu l'utilises. C'est comme un micro ondes ou un frigo, quoi.



Ah bah ça m'arrange pas, ma chambre faisant 9m carré... ^^'

Mon routeur est un D-link wireless N150

Il me demande : Mac address
Il me laisse le choix de soit la rentrer, soit cloner celle de mon ordi
Mais si je marque cloner ça ne me met pas du tout le mac ID qui est marqué sur mon router 
Je fais quoi ?
(Je rappelle que je suis vraiment nulle en informatique)


----------



## drs (16 Septembre 2014)

Mais pourquoi ajouter un routeur?

Juste un adaptateur ethernet, un fil et ça marche!

Bon sinon, tu connectes la prise INTERNET de ton routeur à la prise, et tu dois ensuite avoir du wifi depuis ton routeur. En lisant la doc, tu dois pouvoir te connecter dessus et le configurer...
A moins qu'une config particulière du réseau du CROUS empêche qu'on puisse connecter un routeur!


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Septembre 2014)

drs a dit:


> Mais pourquoi ajouter un routeur?


Peut être parce que l'achat est déjà fait ?   Et d'autre part, cela permet de se connecter sans fil. 
Mais enfin, vu que la chambre fait 9m2 et que Carlita ne souhaite pas de fil électrique, la bonne solution serait sans doute de rendre le routeur et de prendre, avec l'avoir, un adaptateur ethernet. Enfin, c'est ce que je ferai finalement.

Sinon, puisque tu arrives à avoir une page de config, c'est que tu as réussi la première étape. Youpi ! En revanche, il n'y a pas d'adresse mac à rentrer, tu es sur une mauvaise page de configuration, tu as du activer l'option PPPoE (username/password) alors que pour le choix "Internet Connection", il faut sélectionner : Dynamic IP (DHCP) et rien d'autre. Tu laisse en blanc les cases host name ou primary DNS...
Tu sauvegardes et normalement, tu es connectée à ton réseau CROUS, pour peu que tu a bien connecté le routeur à la prise murale avec un cable RJ45 (prise jaune marquée internet au dos de ton routeur)

Ensuite, pour sortir sur Internet, je suppose qu'il faut que tu tape une adresse quelconque dans ton navigateur, tu seras automatiquement renvoyée vers une page d'authentification ou tu devras renseigner ton login et password (celui qu'on t'a donné au CROUS)
Une fois validé, tu es sur Internet !

Voilà.


----------



## carlita2441 (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai ajouté un routeur parce que le vendeur m'a dit d'ajouter un routeur. Moi aussi j'aimerais bien le rendre mais c'est trop tard. Et puis l'avantage d'en avoir un c'est que je pourrais aussi y connecter mon téléphone (si j'ai bien compris)

Et non, je n'ai pas choisi PPoE
Et comme je me suis déconnectée puis reconnectée je ne peux pas revenir en arrière (j'ai essayé)

Donc... Je fais quoi ? :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

J'ai réussi à revenir en arriere , j'ai bien pris DHCP et le mac address en fait j'avais pas vu mais c'est optionnel donc je le met pas, par contre host name j'ai essayé de le laisser blanc mais il refuse en disant que c'est invalide.. C'est marqué que si je ne le connais pas il faut que je demande au ISP (j'ai rien compris)

En attendant, le host name qui est mis c'est : dlinkrouter
Je garde ça ?

PS: si vous habitez à Clermont ferrand, venez me l'installer, ça m'arrangerait 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

J'ai réussi à revenir en arriere , j'ai bien pris DHCP et le mac address en fait j'avais pas vu mais c'est optionnel donc je le met pas, par contre host name j'ai essayé de le laisser blanc mais il refuse en disant que c'est invalide.. C'est marqué que si je ne le connais pas il faut que je demande au ISP (j'ai rien compris)

En attendant, le host name qui est mis c'est : dlinkrouter
Je garde ça ?

PS: si vous habitez à Clermont ferrand, venez me l'installer, ça m'arrangerait


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Septembre 2014)

carlita2441 a dit:


> Donc... Je fais quoi ? :/



Tu charges le manuel utilisateur* ici*

Tu te reconnecte sur ton routeur en wifi, comme tu l'as deja fait.
Tu ouvres ton navigateur internet, par exemple Safari.
Tu tapes l'adresse suivante : http://192.168.0.1

Tu lances "Easy Setup Wizard" et tu attends de voir status: connected (en vert)
Tu appuies sur save et tu peux utiliser Internet.
Tu dois arriver sur une page d'authentification ou tu rentres ton login et mot de passe reçus de ton Crous. C'est tout.

Si tu ne trouves pas "Easy Setup Wizard", tu suis les recommandations de la page 15 du manuel utilisateur :
Tu valide "Access Point Mode":X
Tu choisis Dynamic IP (DHCP) dans "Internet connection type"
puis save settings.et tu peux utiliser Internet.
Tu dois arriver sur une page d'authentification ou tu rentres ton login et mot de passe reçus de ton Crous. C'est tout aussi.


----------



## carlita2441 (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai réussi à revenir en arriere , j'ai bien pris DHCP et le mac address en fait j'avais pas vu mais c'est optionnel donc je le met pas, par contre host name j'ai essayé de le laisser blanc mais il refuse en disant que c'est invalide.. C'est marqué que si je ne le connais pas il faut que je demande au ISP (j'ai rien compris)

En attendant, le host name qui est mis c'est : dlinkrouter
Je garde ça ?

PS: si vous habitez à Clermont ferrand, venez me l'installer, ça m'arrangerait


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Septembre 2014)

carlita2441 a dit:


> En attendant, le host name qui est mis c'est : dlinkrouter
> Je garde ça ?
> PS: si vous habitez à Clermont ferrand, venez me l'installer, ça m'arrangerait



Normalement, ce n'est pas utile.
Essaies de suivre la procédure automatique du manuel de la page 12 à 14
Je suis sur Paris, ca risque d'etre un peu difficile... :rateau:

va falloir que tu réussisses toute seule mais la communauté MacG a confiance en toi !


----------



## carlita2441 (17 Septembre 2014)

Je n'arrive pas à charger le manuel


----------



## Tuncurry (17 Septembre 2014)

carlita2441 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à charger le manuel



Tu n'arrives pas à ouvrir ce lien ? : ftp://ftp2.dlink.fr/Manuels_Francais/GO-RT-N150_A1_Manual_v1.00(FR).pdf

Sinon, va sur google et tape : "manuel utilisateur dlink N150" puis choisi le 1er ou le 2e lien : 
"Manuel d'utilisation - FTP - D-Link"

Dernière solution, va sur Dlink.com, puis support technique  et cherche le manuel de ton routeur.

Sinon, pour l'install, c'est vraiment basique donc si tu n'y arrive pas, essaie de trouver quelqu'un dans ta résidence, normalement n'importe quel étudiant ayant déjà un ordi devrait pouvoir te brancher en suivant le tuto... 

Sinon, derniere possibilité, racheter un adapateur Ethernet pour Mac, là il n'y a rien à faire à part le brancher.


----------



## drs (17 Septembre 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Tu n'arrives pas à ouvrir ce lien ? : ftp://ftp2.dlink.fr/Manuels_Francais/GO-RT-N150_A1_Manual_v1.00(FR).pdf



non moi non plus.

Sur le site de Dlink: http://www.dlink.com/fr/fr/support/product/dir-600-wireless-n-150-home-router


----------



## FOUFA88 (16 Février 2015)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Tu charges le manuel utilisateur* ici*
> 
> Tu te reconnecte sur ton routeur en wifi, comme tu l'as deja fait.
> Tu ouvres ton navigateur internet, par exemple Safari.
> ...


Bonjour, je n'arrive pas a avoir le status connecté, je suis <not connected> On m'a changé mon modem aujourd'hui et mon routeur. Marché très bien avec l'ancien, je l'ai  renitialisé et depuis rien ne marche, j'ai accés a la page 192.168.0.1 j'ai le réseau wifi de mon routeur mais je n'ai pas internet aidez moi svp je suis en période de thèse merci beaucoup pour info je suis dans une résidence crous et j'ai le routeur Dlink N150


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2015)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

dans une résidence crous, tu as un modem en plus du routeur ?

Cela signifie que tu as un abonnement personnel auprès d'un fournisseur d'accès à Internet, sur une ligne téléphonique privée ?


----------

